# Bảo vệ an toàn cho trẻ em trên môi trường trực tuyến



## Thuyanh5499 (29/12/21)

Mạng Internet tạo điều kiện giúp các em học tập, giải trí, giao lưu kết bạn. Tuy nhiên, bên cạnh những lợi ích của Internet mang lại, việc trẻ em sử dụng Internet quá mức sẽ ảnh hưởng xấu tới mắt, sức khoẻ, hay khả năng gặp nhiều rủi ro trên môi trường mạng như: bị mất thông tin cá nhân, lừa đảo trên mạng, bị quấy rối trên mạng, vô tình kết bạn xấu, xem các ấn phẩm không phù hợp, đối mặt với các thông tin sai lệch, hay thậm chí cả các nguy cơ bị xâm hại tình dục trên môi trường mạng…



​Thời buổi công nghệ 4.0 rồi, thiết nghĩ rằng các bậc phụ huynh nên trang bị đầy đủ kiến thức cũng như các phần mềm hữu ích để bảo vệ con trẻ khỏi các mối nguy hại trên nền mạng trực tuyến. Một trong những phần mềm uy tín và tốt nhất hiện nay có thể đánh tan nỗi lo âu của các bậc phụ huynh trong vấn đề này đó chính là VAPU – Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát trẻ học trực tuyến với hơn 10 năm phát triển đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Chặn web đen, web phản động
 Chặn Game Online (tuỳ chọn)
 Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube (tuỳ chọn)
 Cài đặt chặn theo nhóm
 Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi email bố mẹ
 Khóa máy tính theo khung giờ mỗi ngày
 Khóa Internet theo khung giờ mỗi ngày
 Cập nhật tự động web đen hàng ngày
 Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website .



​
VAPU là công cụ hữu hiệu bố mẹ bảo vệ và quản lý con cái trên môi trường Internet, giúp con sử dụng máy tính đúng mục đích và lướt web lành mạnh.
 Giá sử dụng FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ 500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy inbox ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
Phần mềm được đăng ký bản quyền tác giả của Công ty TNHH Phần mềm VTEC Software, các bậc phụ huynh có thể tham khảo tại website:   Website: Sản phẩm- VAPU Chuyên gia diệt web đen, game online hoặc hotline: Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978để được tư vấn hỗ trợ nhanh nhất


----------

